# Most Legendary Movie Scene?



## Fernin (Oct 9, 2011)

What to you, is the single most shocking, awesome, or legendary movie scene to you? The one that you'll never, ever forgot?


For me it's easily http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=h6sj89xgnl4 (I appolgise, I couldn't find a better copy of it. >.<  )


This one comes in a VERY close second. By this point it finally looks like things might be ok, then this happens. You don't believe it at first, that it could or will happen. Then it does, and you're like o.o ooohhhh shit.....damn. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc2cPuwpqTg


Also, an honorary mention, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 9, 2011)

You got me...>:C

Well, this would be my no.1 for legendary
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=v_BK-kuQ-Fo

This would be a close second just because it makes me laugh.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9k97JM3Msew#t=79s
And the first minute of this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9k97JM3Msew#t=79s


----------



## BRN (Oct 9, 2011)

All I can think of here are books that should have been movies... :c

 Mission Impossible II, where Tom Cruise leaps from the helicopter? That was a good scene. dasf \safafI know nothing about movies


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 9, 2011)

[video=youtube;UQDCT0k5wJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQDCT0k5wJo[/video]

Good god, I love this movie.


----------



## Sar (Oct 9, 2011)

[yt]8g_GeQR8fJo[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2011)

The entire last part of Death Proof was fucking epic.

The ending was nothing short of perfect.

[video=youtube;EYt9AlsgPCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYt9AlsgPCo[/video]


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Oct 10, 2011)

Darth Vader's silent sacrifice in Return of the Jedi, but George Lucas doesn't seem to want that scene to exist anymore...


----------



## Vega (Oct 10, 2011)

Surprised no one mentioned these scenes:
Sorry about the quality, it's the best vid I could find.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnMLGkj91Og&feature=related

Here's a few great scenes from a very good movie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUslGSoEH8I Best. Advice. Ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PwpOmjAu1M A man seems to have finally found the gold at last....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXldafIl5DQ
I could post so much more on this movie.... Remember that time movies got better than this?ï»¿ Neither do I.  Just kidding  But this is still one of the best movies of all time.

Here a few from another classic too. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8f_HaRxRbA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDpipB4yehk


----------



## Ames (Oct 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;XVCtkzIXYzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVCtkzIXYzQ[/video]


----------



## Namba (Oct 10, 2011)

Hard one to nail, but for now I'll go with best freakout in movie history (it's about that time of year again).
[video=youtube;5dHYo6aGn9U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5dHYo6aGn9U[/video]


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 10, 2011)

Spoiler: Aliens - Turret scene



[video=youtube;CGE_h4jBBXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGE_h4jBBXc[/video]



This scene just caught me when I watched it for the first time. With very little in the way of actual action (since you only see the guns firing and the bullet counter going down, interspaced with a couple of shots of the aliens themselves) but a brilliant use of sound effetcs, they manage to convey a nail-biting tension.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 10, 2011)

in b4 people start naming only older movies and getting all up on their pedestal when people post new movies


I like uhmm the big fight scene in How To Train Your Dragon!!


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2011)

Overall this movie was meh, but this scene was fucking epic.  Love Samuel L Jackson.

[video=youtube;E-cxYzTqk30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-cxYzTqk30[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey I've got an idea. Why don't you just kiss my left nut.

[yt]jLWTFhiqYog[/yt]


----------



## STB (Oct 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;n2Uh_8oK4A8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2Uh_8oK4A8[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 12, 2011)

[yt]ozJieFbKb28[/yt]

This is what I imagine Batman would be like if he didn't mind killing people. The fact that it's fucking Nicolas Cage is even more surprising. 

[yt]dnRxQ3dcaQk[/yt]

<3 (Holy shit this film is probably older than half the forum now D:)

[yt]2KX3OriDpgg[/yt]

Never gets old


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 13, 2011)

Nothing's more legendary than The Game.


----------



## Gremlin (Oct 20, 2011)

The opening sequence to 28 weeks later.

The movie itself wasn't the best zombie film (I personally hated their editing, keeping the dad intact through out most of the movie), but it is the best opening for any zombie flick. (Dawn of the Dead: remake is a really close second <3)


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2011)

â€‹That feel when I can't find one decent Underworld video on youtube.

Edit: But I did manage to find that one FMJ scene.

[video=youtube;ecpuOJwQKQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecpuOJwQKQg[/video]

Gore warning I guess.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 20, 2011)

That was posted in the OP :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> That was posted in the OP :V



GAH, WHAT THE HELL'S GOING ON?

Okay, fine.

[video=youtube;8FBAD_SuIUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FBAD_SuIUk[/video]

This movie's loaded with soon-to-be legendary scenes.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;3oKwg6W05MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oKwg6W05MU[/video]


----------

